# Osprey Syncros 3 Hydration Back Pack



## Jeffsky (Jan 12, 2016)

I just ordered the Osprey Syncros 3 back pack. I want a small back pack so I don't overload it, with most of my rides being under 2 hours. I just need hydration, room for tools, CO2's, tube and an extra shirt or windbreaker. I like the Osprey back support design (tried it on empty in the store) because it seemed like it would be less sweaty and would feel lighter because it it is held away from my back. 

All feedback good and bad would be appreciated!

thanks,

jeff


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

My main pack currently is a Osprey Viper and it's been a great pack overall. Smart design and it was a nice switch from several years of other brands. It is slightly large for shorter rides so I also just picked up a Syncros 3 from Backcountry 45%off. It should be perfect for shorter rides...


----------



## Jeffsky (Jan 12, 2016)

MostChillin said:


> I purchased a Syncros 3 as soon as they came out as most of my rides are less than 3 hours.
> 
> I have used it exclusively through the fall and winter. It's a nice, light pack that works well and is well constructed. I'm a huge fan of the mesh backpanel - I had a similar Dakine pack. It works - period. And I also like the hydro bladder and the magnetic reservoir clip.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately they only had the Syncros 10 in the store, so I have not seen the Syncros 3 in person. The Syncros 10 is a real nice pack, but I don't need that size pack for my trails. From going online, the Syncros 3 looked perfect. But You have me wondering if the pics of the Syncros 3 on Osprey's website are not accurate, or they have improved the pack based on your above comments.

My first time inserting pics, so not sure this will work.

Here is a pic of the zippered compartment for spare tube and tools:

https://www.ospreypacks.com/images/.../Syncro10_S15_Detail-FrontOrganizerPocket.jpg

And this pocket for stuffing an extra windbreaker also appears to be zippered:

https://www.ospreypacks.com/images/product/series/features/Syncro3_S15_Detail-FrontPanelAccess.jpg


----------



## WASHOFSKYC (Mar 9, 2016)

Hydration back packs an amazing invention


----------



## Jeffsky (Jan 12, 2016)

MostChillin said:


> The picture in the first link definitely isn't the Syncros 3. Never understood why they show the picture...
> 
> The picture in the second link is clearly the 3. They may get that jacket in there with a near empty bladder but that's the only way.
> 
> I'm headed out for a ride this afternoon. I'll grab a couple of shots of my 3 and then post this evening.


I was hoping Osprey listened to customers like you and upgraded the Syncros 3 with the same zipper design as the Syncros 10. The Syncros 3 I ordered should arrive in the next couple of days. If it winds up being too small for my needs, I will probably exchange it for the larger Syncros 10 which has the same back support design as the Syncros 3.


----------



## Jeffsky (Jan 12, 2016)

MostChillin,

Thanks a lot for taking the time to send those pics. I hope mine does not come with the mud on it . Actually I can't wait to get it dirty! I am waiting for this and my first FS bike to arrive. I am like a kid the night before Christmas. 

I did not know that Dakine had the same back support - This is tood to know. Maybe they have one in between Osprey's 3 and 10. But, are you saying the Dakine back packs are heavier than the same size Osprey? If this is true, I will stay with Osprey.

Thanks Again!

Jeff


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the Syncro 10 and it doesn't seem overly large for my typical ride 1.5 - 2 hrs. I tend to carry more water than I use, usually have 1/3 left afterward. Tube, tools, pump are in the seat bag to reduce weight on the bp. I don't carry too much stuff in the bp other than a couple bars, wallet, phone, keys, glasses. For night ride, add spare flashlight, spare batteries, jacket, leg warmers. The airspeed back panel is awesome if you're coming from a bp w/out it.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Hopefully it works for you long term. 

I tried on a bunch of Osprey packs at REI and found them all much less comfortable than the CamelBak Skyline. 

For those reading this and looking for a new pack I suggest going to a big retailer to try a bunch on before deciding. I was pretty set on the Osprey Raptor until I tried it on....


----------



## Jeffsky (Jan 12, 2016)

To start off, I am trying to find a back pack as small as possible - minimalist. I recently bought the Osprey Syncro 3 and have ridden twice with it. I really like it, especially the suspended mesh back - my back did not sweat like with my old Camelback without the suspended setup. My only issue is the lack of storage with the Osprey Syncro 3 - I wish there was an Osprey Syncro 5 or 7. I am going to check out the Osprey Syncro 10 again and if it is not much bigger or heavier than the 3, I will buy it. The Osprey Syncro 3 would be perfect if it had a few more pockets for phone, wallet, glasses,etc. MostChillin's above post is spot-on, regarding the Osprey Syncro 3!


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

how about adding a small seat bag instead of going w/ a larger BP?


----------



## Jeffsky (Jan 12, 2016)

siata94 said:


> how about adding a small seat bag instead of going w/ a larger BP?


I am considering this too. Now I have to begin the search for the perfect small seat bag 

If I decide to go with a dropper seat post, would the seat bag no longer be an option?


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a very small seat bag on my dropper post, but I don't drop my post to the bottom, usually only about a couple inches at the first notch. I have a smaller pump that barely fits lengthwise. Since you use CO2 then it's even easier. 

Or a small top tube bag? There's also various "wraps" to the seat rails only. Special-ed has a water bottle storage, or just use an old water bottle.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

As the smallest hydration pack with a mesh backing, I really wanted the Syncro 3 to work, but I was a bit concerned that it might be a tight fit with iPhone 6 Plus. Mostchillin, is your phone the regular iPhone 6? These days, I like to keep my spare tube in my pack, in a zippered pocket, so I ended up getting the Camelbak Rogue, instead.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Much thanks for the info!


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

MostChillin said:


> Sorry for the slow follow-up.
> 
> Yes, regular iPhone6. No chance of a Plus fitting into the small zippered pocket. I guess you could get something to put the Plus in and then put in the hydration sleeve with the hydration pack. Only option for a Plus and Syncros3.


I bought a Syncro 3 a while back and had to return it because of this. My iPhone 6+ would not fit in the zippered pocket. I realize this is a minimalist pack, but I also think it is a big oversight for Osprey to not have easy storage for a phone as that is one item that most everyone will be carrying. The pocket was so small that I wondered about the fit of smaller phones as well (sounds like even a normal 6 is tight).

I like Osprey packs in general - I am happy with my Syncro 10 - just seems like they missed the mark with the Syncro 3.


----------



## Jeffsky (Jan 12, 2016)

If they are married to only that small zipper pocket on the 3, then they need a 5 with multiple zippered pockets. I am keeping the 3 with a small zipper pouch for tools on my seat. 

I would give up the water size for more storage pockets. I never fill it more than half way anyway - It's too heavy full of water. 

I guess the search for the perfect back pack (Osprey 5  ) continues.


----------

